# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Mouldy ceiling - water leak or condensation

## acem8

We have a mouldy ceiling in our laundry which is an intermittent problem. We were away for 3 weeks in April and when we got back and start using the kitchen sink and dishwasher (both directly above the problem) we had a small drip of water coming through the ceiling and general staining with a bit of mould. I was on the verge of ripping down the ceiling to investigate when it stopped. It has been good since and now another patch of mould in a different place has appeared.  
 Could this be a condensation problem? It has rained the last 2 days and it was also wet in April while we were away. Would it be worth me putting in a grille to help ventilate the ceiling before I go to the huge time expense of pulling the ceiling down?

----------


## cyclic

[QUOTE=  using the kitchen sink and dishwasher (both directly above the problem) we had a small drip of water coming through the ceiling and general staining with a bit of mould.[/QUOTE] 
Before you do anything get inside the kitchen cupboard and feel all pipes and joints one at a time, and if you get moisture on your hand after feeling a specific joint/pipe then there is your leak. 
Don't just look for the leak because often you will not see it. 
Rubber hoses on the dishwasher outlets under the dishwasher also perish and start leaking so check there as well.

----------


## acem8

Tried that and nothing. Brand new dishwasher in the last 2 weeks so it can't be that either.  
My feeling is the PVC drain pipe. While we were away it would have completely dried out and maybe a small crack in the joint appeared. When we then came back and used the sink it initially leaked before the trickle of water re-sealed the small crack that appeared.

----------


## cyclic

> Tried that and nothing. Brand new dishwasher in the last 2 weeks so it can't be that either.  
> My feeling is the PVC drain pipe. While we were away it would have completely dried out and maybe a small crack in the joint appeared. When we then came back and used the sink it initially leaked before the trickle of water re-sealed the small crack that appeared.

  OK next suggestion is cut a piece out of the ceiling directly below the kitchen waste. 
Don't get carried away, just cut enough to be able to see inside and small enough to be able to fit a snap in vent rather than repair the ceiling, should you find the problem right there.

----------

